# my 10 gallon project



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, so here's my 10 gallon I set up just over a month ago. All plants are clippings from my bigger tank, with the exception of some pelia and both rotala species. This is mainly my breeding ground for cherry shrimp, which is working rather well. I have DIY Co2, 4 x 20W coralife fluorescent bulbs in a DIY hanging fixture and DIY lunar/moon lights. To set up everything seen here, I only had to buy a heater and filter. I had everything else sitting around, which is quite handy! I just bought a new digital camera last weekend, and still playing with it. I took the photos on manual mode and had to set the shutter to 5 seconds to get a decent photo of the lunar lights. Please comment or anything that you might change. Thanks!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow, 76 views and no comments...my project tank must look like crap!


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Maybe all those views are guests and not registered members ](*,) .

Anyways it does look nice. You must use a tweazers, i cant aquascape my 10 for the life of me.

Andrew


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree, nice looking tank! One thing, tho, is it possible to push the heater
down to where it could run parallel above the substrate? That would be one
less "hardware wart" showing.

Bill


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I would have liked it more if you used some hardscape but as you said, you used all the materials lying around so good work.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice tank... I think it looks bigger than a 10G... Good work.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

*Lookin good*

I think it looks quite nice! Isn't it amazing what we collect and have lying around the house! I've been thinking about installing a moon light on my tank as well. I have one, just need to install it. Good job!


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow.. that is nice! Makes my 10g look very very bare! lol I have most of the plants you have, so you gave me some ideas. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice clean and healthy looking tank. I really like the moon shot picture you took. Makes me want to put moonlights on my tank even more.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good looking tank, that's a lot of clippings if it was from a 75g tank.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I hate to make this reply butt its the truth. It kicks my 75 gal tanks butt. Good job.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I was kidding with my second post here  About 75% of the plants were clippings from my 28 gallon, and the green rotala I ot from chia head here. My cherry shrimp are breeding like crazy too.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Need some advices*

Hi there,

I've had this 10 gal tank for the longest time and it does not appears that I am making any progress for getting plants to grow darker green. This is what I am currently have in the tank. DIY yeast using Hagen cainster and it does not appear the CO2 is disolve into the tank. Aquaball Eheim internal filter, Florabase substrate, coralife 50/50 CF bulb which I am replacing for 36Watt 6700K Plants: Anubus Barteri Nana, Java Moss, Microswords, Dwarf hairgrass, Narrow leafs swords. Any advice would be appreciated. Also hair algae problem too. :smile:


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Aqua1, you might want to try using the 2 liter soda bottle Co2 reactor method and feed the gas bubbles directly into the intake of the filter. That works great for dispersal and absorbtion of the Co2 into the water. You might also try using seachem or similar root tabs that you stick into the substrate and repeat every month or two. I use laterite mixed into the substrate of both tanks and it works well, along with the root tabs. I also use seachems' potassium, iron and flourish liquid fertilizers about two or three times a week at recommended dosing levels. Can you post any photos of your tank? That might be a help.


----------

